# Motorschutzschalter Messung Schleifenimpedanz, Innenwiderstand



## Wu Fu (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Messung der Schleifenimpedanz von Motorschutzschalter der Fa Eaton.

Wir haben das Problem, dass bei Geräten mit kleineren Einstellbereichen der Innenwiderstand von Motorschutzschaltern erheblich steigt. Als Beispiel, PKZM0-0,63 hat je Phase einen Widerstand von 4Ohm, wenn nun noch der Außenleiter über alle 3 Kontakte (230V Verbraucher) geführt wird steigt die Schleifenimpedanz um 12Ohm. Mit diesen hohen Werten ist es fast unmöglich die Abschaltbedingungen einzuhalten.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und konnte es lösen?

Vielen Dank 
Daniel


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

IMHO ist die Schleifenimpedanz nur bis zum Motorschutzschalter interessant - dahinter übernimmt der MSS den Leitungsschutz.


----------



## Wu Fu (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo weißnix,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort



> die Schleifenimpedanz nur bis zum Motorschutzschalter interessant - dahinter übernimmt der MSS den Leitungsschutz



Mir geht es nicht alleine um den Leistungsschutz. Ich habe ein TN-Netz ohne RCD, d.h. es geht mir auch um den Personenschutz am Betriebsmittel (Motor etc).
Aus diesem Grund ist mir die Schleifenimpedanz auf "voller Länge" wichtig.
Momentan habe ich durch den hohen Innenwiederstand der MSS das Problem, dass der Wert zu hoch ist.

Grüße


----------



## Morymmus (24 Februar 2017)

Habt ihr das reproduzierbar mit jedem PKZM?

Also im ersten Schritt würde ich mit Weisnix mitgehen und die Impedanzen vor und hinter dem PKZM bestimmen, damit hast Du zumindest Dokumentiert, das die Stromkreise soweit in Ordnung sind.
Darüber hinaus würde ich mit diesem Problem mal an EATON herantreten - ein so hoher Innenwiderstand lässt ja u.U. die übergeordneten Sicherungen ziemlich kalt.

Was ich meine: 
- Einspeisung 16 A C-Charakteristik (Kurzschluss-Auslösung bei 5-10-fachen Nennstrom = 160A)
- In Deiner Maschine hat ein einphasiger Motor, der einen Kurzschluss verursacht
- Heutzutage sind viele Motorschutzschalter eigensicher, d.h. keine Vorsicherung nötig

Betrachten wir aber nun mal den Fall, das der Motorschutz nicht schaltet, dann wird der Kurzschluss-Strom begrenzt durch den Innenwiderstand des PKZM (12 Ohm) und einem angenommenen Leitungswiderstand von 0,8 Ohm. Rechnen wir den Kurzschlussstrom aus: 230V / 12,8 Ohm = 17,97 A (!) - Laut Wikipedia hat die thermische Auslösung einen Faktor 1,13-1,45 des Nennstromes, da wir immer mit dem ungünstigsten Rechnen 23,2A (!) - damit wird die Vorsicherung nicht auslösen und Deine Anlage abbrennen.

Rechnen wir nun umgekehrt so müsste Deine Sicherung ein 10tel des Kurzschlusstromes haben um sicher Auszulösen = also 1,797 A. Würde dann also ein 1A-Automat werden...

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß, ich will hier eigentlich keine Wände hinter Teufel stellen...


----------



## Rudi (24 Februar 2017)

Woher hast Du denn den Wert von 4 Ohm genommen ?


----------



## Morymmus (24 Februar 2017)

OK, ich hab jetzt grad mal ne Runde "Jugend forscht" gespielt und mir drei gebrauchte Motorschutzschalter aus dem Regal genommen:

1. Möller PKZM1-0,6 0,4-0,6 A
2. Allen-Bradley 140M-C2T 1-1,6 A
3. Siemens Sirius 3R 0,55-0,8 A

Gemessen mit einem Multimeter, dessen Messpitzen jeweils unter der Kabelklemmung festgeschraubt sind. Jeder Motorschutzschalter wird 10x Ein- und Ausgeschaltet.

- Der Möller PKZM weist Durchgangswiderstände von ~40 Ohm auf (!), eine Abhängigkeit vom Einstellwert ist nicht zu beobachten. Ein- und Ausschalten läßt den Widerstandswert zwischen 37 und 46 Ohm schwanken
- Der Allen-Bradley Motorschutzschalter weist Durchgangswiderstände von ~3 Ohm auf, eine Abhängigkeit vom Einstellwert ist nicht zu beobachten. Ein- und Ausschalten läßt den Widerstandswert zwischen 2,8 und 3,9 Ohm schwanken
- Der Siemens Motorschutzschalter weist Durchgangswiderstände von ~4 Ohm auf, eine Abhängigkeit vom Einstellwert ist nicht zu beobachten. Ein- und Ausschalten läßt den Widerstandswert zwischen 3 und 5,2 Ohm schwanken

Es handelt sich hierbei wie gesagt um gebrauchte Geräte und sicher nicht um die ultimative Messmethode, aber als orientierende Messung zu meinen vorherigen Überlegungen denke ich ist diese Durchführung zulässig.


----------



## Morymmus (24 Februar 2017)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht alleine um den Leistungsschutz. Ich habe ein TN-Netz ohne RCD, d.h. es geht mir auch um den Personenschutz am Betriebsmittel (Motor etc).
> Aus diesem Grund ist mir die Schleifenimpedanz auf "voller Länge" wichtig.
> Momentan habe ich durch den hohen Innenwiederstand der MSS das Problem, dass der Wert zu hoch ist.
> Grüße



Ich verstehe Dein Problem, ABER: als Personenschutz? :shock:
Schau Dir bitte die Kennlinie auf Seite 18 mal an: -> ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWB_MANUALS/MN03402003Z_DE_EN.pdf

Bleiben wir bei meinen Überlegungen von #4:

Der Motor hat einen Körperschluss und es fließen die eben berechneten 17,97 A - stellen wir unseren imaginären Motorschutzschalter nun auf die Mitte seines Einstellbereiches: 0,52A.
Der Kurzschlussstrom beträgt somit das 34,56fache des Nennstroms. Nun nehmen wir die Kennline zur Hand und landen Außerhalb der X-Achse.... 

OK, da hat mich meine Bauchgefühl in die Irre geleitet.

Naja, aber für Fehler bei denen kein niederohmiger Schluss zustande kommt bist Du trotzdem schnell in Bereichen, wo es wenig Lustig wird.
Beispiel: Der Potentialausgleich hat durch Korrosion einen Eigenwiderstand von ~20 Ohm.
Dadurch wird der mögliche Kurzschlusstrom auf 7 A begrenzt. Am Gehäuse würde sich ein Potential von ~ 70V aufbauen.
Ein RCD würde bei 0,03A in <200ms schalten. Dein Motorschutzschalter käme da schon erst im Sekundenbereich. Nach Kennlinie ca 3,5s (13fache des Nennstroms, abgelesen mit Adlerauge )

Ich weiß, ist ein wenig konstruiert, aber als Personenschutz eigentlich nicht geeignet, oder?


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

Laut Eaton ist der Kurzschlussauslöser des MSS fest auf den 14fachen Nennwert eingestellt.
Beim 0.63er musst Du somit für den Bereich hinter dem MSS nur noch die Abschaltbedingung für Ik~9A erfüllen. Das sind für 230V also ~25Ohm oder leige ich da etwa falsch.

Personenschutz - der wird mit der SChleifenimpedanzmessung aber nicht nachgewiesen (Höchstens für den Fall Körperschluss). Die Schleifenimpedanzmessung dient in erster Linie der korrekten Dimensionierung des Leitungsschutzes. Und der Leitungsschutz für den Teil nach dem MSS übernimmt wie ich oben schon schrieb der MSS. Somit musst Du am Motor dann auch den MSS als Abschaltorgan berücksichtigen und mit dessen Werte rechnen.

@Morymmus
das 14fache des Nennwerts, nicht des Einstellwerts!

@WU Fu
Deiner Logik folgend müsste Deine Schleifenimpedanz noch viel kleiner sein, weil "gesamte Länge" wohl eher ab Trafo mit dessen Sicherung gilt


----------



## Morymmus (24 Februar 2017)

@Weissnix
Danke für den Hinweis, das ist mir im Eifer des Gefechtes wohl dadurch gegangen.


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabpicard (24 Februar 2017)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Gemessen mit einem Multimeter, /QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn du doch Schleifenimpedanz messen kannst, dann kann der Instatester doch auch Niederohm messen...
> Mach das mal damit, denn mit einem DMM bekommst du in DEM Ohm-Bereich nicht wirklich aussagekräftige Werte
> ...


----------



## Morymmus (24 Februar 2017)

Ja, da hast Du recht, aber ein Installationstester hatte ich gerade nicht zur Hand. 
Mir ging es auch mehr um eine grobe Richtung, ob das sein kann - hatte noch nie das Problem, das ein MSS mir die Schleifenimpedanz versaut hat.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidi (25 Februar 2017)

@Morymmus
Bei einem Leistungsschalter ändert der Einstellknopf gar nichts an den elektrischen Eigenschaften.
Dieser wirkt nur auf den Auslösepunkt der Bimetalle, ist rein mechanisch.

Das Problem der kleinen LS ist, dass sie aus einem sehr kleinen Nennstrom genug Wärme erzeugen können, um die Bimetallauslöser zu betätigen.
Als Alternative sehe ich, elektronische Leistungsschalter oder einen Motorschutzschalter ohne Überlastauslösung und ein elektronisches Motorschutzrelais.


----------



## Morymmus (25 Februar 2017)

Das der Einstellknopf keinen Einfluss haben SOLLTE ist mir durchaus klar - der TE will aber genau das beobachtet haben - daher habe ich das mal ausprobiert.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (25 Februar 2017)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Das der Einstellknopf keinen Einfluss haben SOLLTE ist mir durchaus klar - der TE will aber genau das beobachtet haben


Wo steht das denn?

Ich kann nur lesen, dass er eine Phase über alle 3 Kontakte schleift (einphasige Nutzung des MSS) und deshalb der Innenwiderstand gleich 3 fach zur Geltung kommt.


PS: Und es geht um MSS mit kleinem Einstellbereich, nicht aber um die Abhängigkeit von deren Einstellung.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2017)

@hucki
Geht es nicht vielmehr um eine interessante Theorie zur Schleifenimpedanz?
Immerhin würde das meine Vorstellungswelt revolutionieren, denn ich habe auch einige Anlagen mit Vorsicherungen >16A. Da würden ja auch zu kleinen Antrieben deutlich größere Querschnitte erfordelich werden für "Schleifenimpedanz über gesamte Länge".


----------



## Wu Fu (1 März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigt meine verspätete Antwort ich bin am Freitag „kurzfristig“ verreist und erst ab heute wieder im Büro.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

#4
Die Impedanz vorm MSS ist gut (kleiner 1Ohm) und danach schlecht (größer 10Ohm). Die Leitung selbst zwischen MSS und Gerät wurde nicht gemessen, ist auch schwer möglich da die Schleifenimpedanz eigentlich nur bei geschlossenem Stromkreis gemessen werden kann.
Aber nach meinem Verständnis, muss der MSS in der Messung enthalten sein.

#5
Den Wert habe ich mit einem Multimeter gemessen. Ich habe auch zwei neue MSS aus dem Lager gemessen, mit demselben Messergebnis.

#8
Ich habe von Eaton mal die Aussage Kurzschlussauslöser ist 15,5 facher Nennstrom bekommen. Macht aber bei dieser Überlegung nur geringfügig einen Unterschied.
Teilweise reichen die Werte noch, beim 0,63 fließen noch ca. 17,5A was reichen würde, wobei ich bei den Werten schon kein gutes Gefühl habe.
In der Anlage sind auch noch MSS mit 0,4A, hier sind die Werte nicht mehr zu schaffen, da ich hier einen Innenwiederstand von ca. 10Ohm je Phase gemessen habe. Die Messwerte an der Anlage habe ich leider momentan nicht vorliegen.

#15
Ich verstehe leider Deine Antwort nicht ganz.
Glaubst Du dass ich auf dem Holzweg bin (das ist natürlich möglich)?

Nach meiner Interpretation, muss die Schleifenimpedanz am Verbraucher (Motor) gemessen werden und umfasst somit alle Komponenten dazwischen, Sicherungen, MSS, Leitungen, Klemmen, etc.
Und über die Messung kann ich nachweisen, dass im Fehlerfall eines Körperschlußes der notwendige Schutz durch auslösen des Überstromschutzorgans gewährleistet ist.

Bei den MSS mit kleinen Einstellbereichen habe ich nun das Problem, dass die Werte teilweise nicht passen. Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung.

Liebe grüße
Daniel


----------



## weißnix_ (1 März 2017)

Ja, ich bin sogar überzeugt davon, das Du auf dem Holzweg bist.

Wenn Du den gesamten Stromkreis nach dem Überstromschutzorgan vor dem MSS auslegen willst, musst Du die Schleifenimpedanz für z.B. einen LSS B10 mit Ik~50A auslegen. Max ~4Ohm also.
Berücksichtigst Du den MSS als zugelassener Kurzschlussauslöser mit Datenblattangabe 14x In, also beim 0,63AMSS Ik~9A kommst Du mit dem Schleifenwiderstand bis 25Ohm klar.
Bei den 0,4AMSS musst Du nur noch mit 14x0,4 rechnen. Aber Achtung: es gilt Nennwert des MSS - nicht Einstellwert!

Bei Deiner Auslegungsweise musst Du mir mal erklären, warum Du die Auslegung nicht nach der Einspeisesicherung Deines Unternehmens vornimmst.

Wenn Du es nicht glaubst: Mach den Härtetest und bau einen Körperschluss am Motor ein und schau, ob die Zeitbedingung für die Abschaltung *der Fehlerstelle* eingehalten wird.


----------



## MSB (1 März 2017)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> #8
> Ich habe von Eaton mal die Aussage Kurzschlussauslöser ist 15,5 facher Nennstrom bekommen. Macht aber bei dieser Überlegung nur geringfügig einen Unterschied.
> Teilweise reichen die Werte noch, beim 0,63 fließen noch ca. 17,5A was reichen würde, wobei ich bei den Werten schon kein gutes Gefühl habe.


0,63 x 15,5 = 9,77A
d.h. mit 17,5A hast du das ~ 1,8 fache vom Strom den du im Fehlerfall benötigst.
Maximale Schleifenimpedanz: 
230V / 9,77A = 23,5 Ohm

Selbst wenn der MSS davon 10 Ohm hat, wären immer noch 13,x Ohm für den gesamten Rest übrig ... ist jetzt nicht sooo wenig.

Beispiel 0,4A:
15,5 x 0,4 = 6,2 A
ZsMax: 230V / 6,2A = 37,xx Ohm

Was ist denn jetzt ein ganz konkreter Wert von Zs am "Verbraucher" gemessen?
Ich bin mir offengestanden auch nicht sooo sicher, was ich von einer Kontaktwiderstandsmessung mit den 2,x Volt Messpannung eines Multimeters halten soll.


----------



## Fabpicard (1 März 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der MSS davon 10 Ohm hat, wären immer noch 13,x Ohm für den gesamten Rest übrig ... ist jetzt nicht sooo wenig.



Er betreibt den MSS ja offensichtlich nur 1-Phasig und schleift dann diese Phase wie das üblich ist, nacheinander durch die einzelnen Stränge des MSS.
Das würde dann bedeuten, wenn der MSS die angenommenen 10 Ohm hat, das er schon 30 Ohm durch den MSS hätte...

Fazit: falsches Sicherungselement für den eingesetzten Verbraucher 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## MSB (2 März 2017)

@Fabpicard
Aber auch hier würde ich mich niemal nimmer nicht auf einen Ohm-Wert den ich am Schalter mit dem Multimeter gemessen habe verlassen,
sondern nur ein entsprechendes Schleifenmessgerät verwenden, welches mit der normalen Netzspannung -korrekt im Sinne der Norm- misst.

Zur allergrößten Not lässt die Norm ja noch einen zulässigen Ausweg: Überlastschutz ist erst ab  0,5 kW zwingend, somit kann der hochohmige MSS auch durch einen Niederohmigen LSS ersetzt werden. 

Und durch den Motorschutzschalter führt man in den Schaltungsbeispielen 1 Phase durch 2 Pole, und durch den 3. Pol dann den N ... Problem ebenfalls gelöst.


----------



## weißnix_ (2 März 2017)

Die Variante mit einem Bimetall im N entlastet zwar die Schleifenimpedanzmessung (L-PE), nicht jedoch die Netzimpedanz (L-N), welche für die branschutztechnische Bewertung, die korrekte Auslegung der vorgeschalteten Sicherung und den Spannungsabfall wichtig ist.

Zu den Kontaktübergangswiderständen:
Die Spannungs- und Stromabhängigkeit bei Leistungskontakten ist ja wohl klar. Das hat mir gelegentlich schon in die Suppe gespuckt, wenn ich SPS-Signale (24V/1...3mA) mit kleinen Koppelrelais schalte. Ungeeignete Relais haben schonmal eine Mindeststromangabe von >10mA. Da sucht man sich einen Wolf.... (Blinkereffekt, mal gehts, mal nicht)
Von daher würde ich eine Multimetzermessung an Leistungskontakten nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Wu Fu (2 März 2017)

#17


> Bei Deiner Auslegungsweise musst Du mir mal erklären, warum Du die  Auslegung nicht nach der Einspeisesicherung Deines Unternehmens  vornimmst.



  Die Anlage ist mit 63A vorgesichert, das letzte (und kleinste) Sicherungselement vor dem Motor ist der MSS, deswegen verwende ich diesen als meinen Faktor zur Abschaltung.
  Bei der Messung, wird am Verbraucher gemessen, ich messe also sowieso meinen kompletten Stromkreis inklusive Vorsicherung, etc.



  Ich scheine ein Brett vor dem Kopf zu haben, ich verstehe leider nicht wo Du das Problem bei meiner Vorgehensweise siehst.
  Es wird der komplette Stromkreis bis zum Verbraucher gemessen, deswegen sind meiner Meinung alle Eventualitäten berücksichtigt.
https://www.gossenmetrawatt.com/gmc/deutsch/seiten/schleifenimpedanz.htm


  #18
  Den genauen Wert der Schleife am Verbraucher kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da das Messgeräte >9,99Ohm anzeigt. Wieso kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, es muss aber noch genauer gemessen werden da der angezeigte Strom im Kurzschlußfall bei den einzelnen MSS  unterschiedlich ist auch wenn >9,99Ohm anzeigt wird.
  Deine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Messung mit dem Multimeter kann ich nachvollziehen.
  Die Messungen stimmen jedoch so ungefähr.
  Eaton gibt auch den Widerstand der Kontakte an, hier liegt der Wert sogar noch höher. Beim 0,4 werden bis zu 13Ohm je Phase angegeben. Ich finde jetzt leider das Dokument dazu nicht, wurde mir aber vom Eaton Support gestern so mitgeteilt.

  #19
  Mir wäre ein LS-Schalter auch lieber, aber der Kunde wünscht generell Motorschutzschalter.

  #20
  Siehe #19
  Das wäre noch ein Notlösung nur zwei Kontakte für die Phase verwenden und den dritten Kontakt für den Neutralleiter

  Nun meine Zusammenfassung.
  Ich habe gestern nochmals mit Eaton telefoniert.
  Die Messergebnisse sind realistisch. Je kleiner ein MSS umso höher der Innenwiderstand, dies ist baulich bedingt und wohl auch herstellerübergreifend so.
  Den genauen Wert der Schleifenimpedanz am Verbraucher zeigt mein Messgerät leider nicht an, da Wert >9,99 Ohm. Evtl. machen wir noch eine zweite Messung mit einem anderen Messgerät. Auch wenn der Wert nicht angezeigt wird, erfolgt die Messung trotzdem da bei verschiedenen Motoren unterschiedliche Werte zu Strom im Kurzschlußfall ausgegeben werden.

  Ich habe mir die Protokolle vom Kollegen nochmals geben lassen und alle Messwerte durchgesehen.
  Es werden alle Grenzwerte eingehalten (der Widerstand scheint teilweise kleiner zu sein als von Eaton angegeben).
  Als Beispiel PKZM0-0,4 Schleife: >9,99Ohm, Strom im Kurzschlußfall: 7A, erforderlicher Strom zur Abschaltung 6,2A, Ergebnis: Messung bestanden
  Die Verunsicherung über die „schlechten Messwerte“ ist unbegründet und normal auf Grund des hohen baulich bedingten Innenwiderstandes der MSS. Die Werte reichen aber für die Abschaltung im Fehlerfall.
  Alternativ habe ich noch mit den angegebenen 13Ohm je Kontakt von Eaton gerechnet (für Leitungen, etc habe ich 2Ohm eingesetzt). Dann würden bei Körperschluß nur 5,6A fließen, wenn man die Auslösekennlinie vom MSS ansieht würde dieses innerhalb von 2Sekunden auslösen.
  Da es sich bei den Motoren um ortsfeste Betriebsmittel handelt könnte man von einer Auslösezeit von 5Sekunden ausgehen, dann wäre auch noch alles in Ordnung.
  Diese Überlegung brauche ich jedoch glücklicherweise nicht da die Messwerte noch passen.

  Problem soweit gelöst.

  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
  Schöne Grüße
  Daniel


----------



## weißnix_ (2 März 2017)

Aus Deinen bisherigen Ausführungen konnte ich nicht entnehmen, das Du den MSS als Kurzschlussschutz ansiehst. Mir schien bisher, das Du ihn unberücksichtigst lässt und eine Schleifenimpedanz auf Basis eines vorgeschalteten LSS zu ermitteln.
An Deinem Fazit hätte ich jedenfalls nix auszusetzen.

Zu den >9.99 Ohm: Das ist ja wohl eindeutig ein Problem des Messgeräts. Wenn bei 9.99 Ohm eine Bereichsüberschreitung stattfindet, kannst Du wohl auf die Werte nicht so viel geben 

Also Entspannung an der ganzen Front


----------



## Wu Fu (2 März 2017)

Da haben wir wohl etwas aneinander vorbei geredet.

Ich habe da ein Problem gesehen, wo anscheinden keines war. Da die hohen Werte im Rahmen liegen und noch nicht zu hoch sind.
Aber lieber so wie andersrum.

Die Angaben zur Impedanz der MSS habe ich nun auch noch bekommen.
Linke Seite unten
http://de.ecat.moeller.net/flip-cat/?edition=HPLTEv1&startpage=0#page_7.36


----------



## MSB (2 März 2017)

Zu den 9,99 Ohm, hier bist du dann im falschen Messbereich unterwegs.
Bei 0100 Gerät gibt es z.B. einen Messbereich mit hohen Strom > 3A und mit niedrigen Strom ca. 15mA.
Mit dem niedrigen Strom sollten dann auch entsprechend hohe Messwerte "Messbar" sein.


----------



## Wu Fu (2 März 2017)

Vielen Dank.
Das testen wir auf jeden Fall nochmals.


----------

